# Syzygy - An old WOTD in a picture... Planets Align!



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

The thin crescent moon will also be visible next to Mercury on the mornings of Saturday, July 18, and Sunday, July 19.






While Saturn rises in the southeast after sunset, Comet NEOWISE may be visible setting in the northwest below the Big Dipper.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

I can't remember what tango that dear husband and I observed, but it was a crescent moon next to Mars or Mercury.

It was a good month ago.

Will keep my eyes peeled tonight for this!

Thanks for the heads-up, Em!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't remember what tango that dear husband and I observed, but it was a crescent moon next to Mars or Mercury.
> 
> It was a good month ago.
> 
> ...


Another event 'miss' likely due to weather here in Ohio - too bad, as this one should be easy for everyone (well, obviously not _everyone_) to spot.


----------

